# Paint



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

Is anyone aware of a person who specializes in repainting/touching up older frames? Specifically, a Colnago frame?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/ near Trexlertown PA


----------



## merlinago (Jan 12, 2010)

i live in nyc, and though i don't live near RA cycles, i was in the neighborhood one day and stopped by, chatted up the owner a bit and he mentioned custom paint and showed me some of the examples he has in the store. they do absolutely REMARKABLE work. i had seen one custom painted cervelo, and one colnago. both beautifully done. give them a call, they're very easy to work with.


----------



## Lagputt (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks, but I found a NOS Master Olympic.*

Thanks for the heads up. I was able to find a NOS Master Olympic. No need for paint. Here is a pic.


----------

